# MIDI Faderbox in Spitfire's Symphonic WWs walkthrough video?



## studiotek (Dec 18, 2016)

Does anyone recognize the midi fader box Paul is using in his walkthrough video for Spitfire's Symphonic Woodwinds?


----------



## studiotek (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Øivind (Dec 18, 2016)

i believe it is an: Kenton Control Freak Studio Edition

edit:


----------



## studiotek (Dec 18, 2016)

Thanks very much!


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 18, 2016)

If you want something similar there's also the Peavey PC 1600x.


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 18, 2016)

Unfortunately, both the Kenton and the Peavey are no longer in production :(


----------



## EC2 (Dec 18, 2016)

In this video he uses a ...*gasps*... BCF2000.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 18, 2016)

The Peavey 1600 & 1600X comes up often on eBay (for around $200) you can also order the latest firmware for it on eBay as well



Ashermusic said:


> Unfortunately, both the Kenton and the Peavey are no longer in production :(


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 18, 2016)

He also uses a Kurzweil PC - 88



EC2 said:


> In this video he uses a ...*gasps*... BCF2000.


----------

